# Leonard Pickel's Haunt Design Workshop



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about going to Leonard Pickel's Haunt Design Workshop at Hauntcon. Is it worth it for a home haunter or is it geared towards the pros?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

If you have any plans on going pro any time soon I'd definitely attend the workshop. It'll give you a better look at how to design your sets and all that. I've e-mailed Leonard back and forth a few times and he's got a brain full of great ideas and concepts.

I say go for it!
:jol:.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. 

I noticed that your an HomeHauntersAssociation member. I checked out you videos. You have a great haunt


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Nov 28, 2006)

Asterix,

Also check out the classes at Halloween University
www.halloweenuniversity.com

May better suit your needs ( or might not )

Just trying to muddy up the waters a bit. 

Let me know if you decide to come. 
Michael Bruner
[email protected]


----------

